# My bunny died today



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello ! I have 5 rabbits well now 4 , one of them died today. It was such a tragic and sad moment. I cried so much but i want to know what happened so that i can prevent it with my other rabbits. She was almost 6 months old and she was spayed along with 3 others on wednesday. On wednesday she was tired which is normal but the next day she started feeling better i could not look after her that much since 2 others were not eating and i had to give all my attention to the 2 others (btw the 2 others are better now)On friday she was feeling good again and on saturday it felt like she was returned back to herself she was happy and jumping even if i know she isn't suppose to jump. But then she stayed at the same place all the night till the morning she didn't want to eat in the morning. Her body felt very limpy and she had almost no reaction even when i picked her up. I gave her the antibiotics the doctor gave me after the spay because i thought maybe she had not drink her water with the antibiotics and then i took her to the vet. The vet said she was doing fine she was just tired because of the spay and so he gave her 2 injection which one of them is suppose to make her feel stronger. In the afternoon i fed her using syringe and her body felt so tired and limpy i was really scared. I wrapped her in a blanket and put her on my bed and after some time she started making some strange mouvements and sounds i tried calming her but the movement continued she gasps for air and then she died in my arms. She was still doing some very very faint movements with her paws so i thought i had still time but when i came to the vet he told me she was already dead. He explained it was because of medication overdose. I started blaming myself and cried for so long. But one thing doesn't put up she was already feeling tired and limpy before i gave her the medication so what happened ? 
One thing i know is that she was smaller than the others. She was not growing as much as her sisters and even before she was more fragile and if it was the spay the cause of her death why was she feeling good the few days before her death. I'm still very sad and it feels like a hole in my heart. I want to cry when i think about her but i know i must now be strong to take good care of the other rabbits.


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 7, 2020)

Sorry for your lost, you did everything you could. So don’t blame yourself. 

Did your vet do test that showed it was medication overdose or did your vet just say it. Sometimes vets say something that aren’t true because they don’t want to say they miss diagnosed or did something wrong. I know of a few owners that have been through that.


----------



## Cottontail1978 (Jun 7, 2020)

Awe very sorry for your loss it is always hard to loose a fur baby.


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 7, 2020)

Thank you so much for your concern.
He said that when she was cold in the morning he felt something was wrong but didn't want to say it to stress me and so he asked me if they drank medication and how they drank the medication but he didn't do real tests. 
In the afternoon he looked at her and wanted to talk only to my mom and then he explained it to her. But is it possible to know if it's medication overdose just by looking at a rabbit and touching it ?  
I wish i could turned time back and never spay her maybe she could have lived longer. My mom says that she was already weaker than the others even before the spay.


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 7, 2020)

Cottontail1978 said:


> Awe very sorry for your loss it is always hard to loose a fur baby.


Thank you a lot for your support message <3 
It's true it really breaks our heart apart


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sorry that happened..... 
I'll be thinking of you. ❤


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 7, 2020)

Oreo and cookie <3 said:


> Thank you so much for your concern.
> He said that when she was cold in the morning he felt something was wrong but didn't want to say it to stress me and so he asked me if they drank medication and how they drank the medication but he didn't do real tests.
> In the afternoon he looked at her and wanted to talk only to my mom and then he explained it to her. But is it possible to know if it's medication overdose just by looking at a rabbit and touching it ?
> I wish i could turned time back and never spay her maybe she could have lived longer. My mom says that she was already weaker than the others even before the spay.



To be sure for overdose of medication you need to do a blood test or urine test. So you can’t know without doing any of those test, you need to check the concentration of the medication. If the vet knew something was wrong they should have kept the bunny for the night and try to make your bunny eat and not send it home without doing further test to be sure what the problem was.

But don’t blame yourself, myself have one bunny that was a bit weaker than his sibblings but still managed to be neutered and survived a GI stasis.

It’s never easy to lose a bunny but everyone here on the forum will help and support. If you want to find a bit of comfort and help


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 7, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Sorry that happened.....
> I'll be thinking of you. ❤


Thanks a lot for your support ❤


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> To be sure for overdose of medication you need to do a blood test or urine test. So you can’t know without doing any of those test, you need to check the concentration of the medication. If the vet knew something was wrong they should have kept the bunny for the night and try to make your bunny eat and not send it home without doing further test to be sure what the problem was.
> 
> But don’t blame yourself, myself have one bunny that was a bit weaker than his sibblings but still managed to be neutered and survived a GI stasis.
> 
> It’s never easy to lose a bunny but everyone here on the forum will help and support. If you want to find a bit of comfort and help


Thank you so much ! ❤
And me who thought the vet was a really good one and trusted him


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss. May your rabbit live happily ever after in binky heaven.


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 7, 2020)

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. May your rabbit live happily ever after in binky heaven.


Thank you so much ❤ I guess she is happier now !


----------



## kat (Jun 8, 2020)

Oreo and cookie <3 said:


> Hello ! I have 5 rabbits well now 4 , one of them died today. It was such a tragic and sad moment. I cried so much but i want to know what happened so that i can prevent it with my other rabbits. She was almost 6 months old and she was spayed along with 3 others on wednesday. On wednesday she was tired which is normal but the next day she started feeling better i could not look after her that much since 2 others were not eating and i had to give all my attention to the 2 others (btw the 2 others are better now)On friday she was feeling good again and on saturday it felt like she was returned back to herself she was happy and jumping even if i know she isn't suppose to jump. But then she stayed at the same place all the night till the morning she didn't want to eat in the morning. Her body felt very limpy and she had almost no reaction even when i picked her up. I gave her the antibiotics the doctor gave me after the spay because i thought maybe she had not drink her water with the antibiotics and then i took her to the vet. The vet said she was doing fine she was just tired because of the spay and so he gave her 2 injection which one of them is suppose to make her feel stronger. In the afternoon i fed her using syringe and her body felt so tired and limpy i was really scared. I wrapped her in a blanket and put her on my bed and after some time she started making some strange mouvements and sounds i tried calming her but the movement continued she gasps for air and then she died in my arms. She was still doing some very very faint movements with her paws so i thought i had still time but when i came to the vet he told me she was already dead. He explained it was because of medication overdose. I started blaming myself and cried for so long. But one thing doesn't put up she was already feeling tired and limpy before i gave her the medication so what happened ?
> One thing i know is that she was smaller than the others. She was not growing as much as her sisters and even before she was more fragile and if it was the spay the cause of her death why was she feeling good the few days before her death. I'm still very sad and it feels like a hole in my heart. I want to cry when i think about her but i know i must now be strong to take good care of the other rabbits.


So sorry you lost a bunny . I recently lost a bunny about same age as yours.shadow died in my arms I was so heartbroken. But I know that is a part of having animals not that we will not hurt inside each time it happens. I believe that one day all our animals will be with us again.


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Jun 8, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. I hope you feel better and I'm sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## sunflowerdbb123 (Jun 8, 2020)

Thinking of you at this sad time. Xx


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 11, 2020)

kat said:


> So sorry you lost a bunny . I recently lost a bunny about same age as yours.shadow died in my arms I was so heartbroken. But I know that is a part of having animals not that we will not hurt inside each time it happens. I believe that one day all our animals will be with us again.


I'm so sorry for yours too . It's really hard to move on and i still think of her everynight but we must stay strong  I really want to see them again when time will come ❤


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 11, 2020)

Remy The Rabbit said:


> So sorry for your loss. I hope you feel better and I'm sorry you had to go through that.


Thank you for your support ! I think about her at nights but i'm feeling better days after days ❤


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 11, 2020)

sunflowerdbb123 said:


> Thinking of you at this sad time. Xx


Thank you so much for your support❤


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss! You'll be in my prayers!


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2020)

R.I.P.


----------



## Lenka (Jun 11, 2020)

I’m so sorry to hear you lost your bunny. You did your best so please don’t blame yourself. R.I.P small bunny


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 14, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I'm sorry for your loss! You'll be in my prayers!


Thank you so much ! ❤


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 14, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> R.I.P.


Thank you ❤


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 14, 2020)

Lenka said:


> I’m so sorry to hear you lost your bunny. You did your best so please don’t blame yourself. R.I.P small bunny


Thank you so so much for everyone's support and replies. It really helped me move on a lot and now i'm just thinking that she must be happy up there ❤


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm also sorry for your loss. I know each time you(or anybody else) lose your loved furball it chips at your heart, eating away at your thoughts thinking "what if" "when where and why" every single time you think of them. It may be for weeks to come but kind of luckily you have other distractions to help you with the loss. I lost my bun too, a week ago to a condition that "could've been prevented" "only if" we'd gone to another vet or not trusted the one that we went to. It's sad. That's why i got Storm on the very day Musti went to sleep. Too bad that we're not psychics, we cannot see the future to prevent the danger, nor do we see the past in order to change it. We can only take what we have...
I'm sorry for your loss and i hope you're feeling a bit better now.


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 14, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> I'm also sorry for your loss. I know each time you(or anybody else) lose your loved furball it chips at your heart, eating away at your thoughts thinking "what if" "when where and why" every single time you think of them. It may be for weeks to come but kind of luckily you have other distractions to help you with the loss. I lost my bun too, a week ago to a condition that "could've been prevented" "only if" we'd gone to another vet or not trusted the one that we went to. It's sad. That's why i got Storm on the very day Musti went to sleep. Too bad that we're not psychics, we cannot see the future to prevent the danger, nor do we see the past in order to change it. We can only take what we have...
> I'm sorry for your loss and i hope you're feeling a bit better now.


Thank you so much and i'm really really sorry for your lost too , i understand your pain . Losing your furry friend when you could've have maybe prevented it really is one of the worst feeling but it's not our fault we always wanted the best for our babies we cannot predict the future and cannot tell what can happen at any day so now my best tip is if you have other pets or will in the future we must enjoy all the time being with them taking care of them the best we can and really give them all of our love because we don't know what could happen at any day ! My baby mocha was a happy bunny actually when she was a baby we thought of giving her away but we finally kept her and she had a happy life playing with other bunnies and not staying in a cage but running freely. I also hope you'll be doing better ! ❤


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 14, 2020)

Oreo and cookie <3 said:


> Thank you so much and i'm really really sorry for your lost too , i understand your pain . Losing your furry friend when you could've have maybe prevented it really is one of the worst feeling but it's not our fault we always wanted the best for our babies we cannot predict the future and cannot tell what can happen at any day so now my best tip is if you have other pets or will in the future we must enjoy all the time being with them taking care of them the best we can and really give them all of our love because we don't know what could happen at any day ! My baby mocha was a happy bunny actually when she was a baby we thought of giving her away but we finally kept her and she had a happy life playing with other bunnies and not staying in a cage but running freely. I also hope you'll be doing better ! ❤


I'm already good, thank you. I still get sad from time to time when i think about Musti's small life journey but i know that we did the best we could to help him. How could've we known that the vet wasn't really savvy on heavier rabbit issues? I can now talk to Musti (or rather his gravespot in our yard) without tearing up. He was a sweetheart cuddly fluffball that i'll love to death even if _he's_ already dead.

He left a plunging hole in my heart and soul, so only three hours after his early demise i'd gotten myself a new bun, now appropriately named Storm, to act as the cement that would try and fill the hole. The "cement" is still wet but it's working!
If it weren't for my emotional 

stuff, i would've named him Ash.
So meet the floofflop Storm and may joy fill our days!


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 14, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> I'm already good, thank you. I still get sad from time to time when i think about Musti's small life journey but i know that we did the best we could to help him. How could've we known that the vet wasn't really savvy on heavier rabbit issues? I can now talk to Musti (or rather his gravespot in our yard) without tearing up. He was a sweetheart cuddly fluffball that i'll love to death even if _he's_ already dead.
> 
> He left a plunging hole in my heart and soul, so only three hours after his early demise i'd gotten myself a new bun, now appropriately named Storm, to act as the cement that would try and fill the hole. The "cement" is still wet but it's working!
> If it weren't for my emotional View attachment 48682
> ...


Awww he's so cute ! ❤ Such a sweetie ! 
Sometimes i get sad too when i look at picture of mocha but it's that's how life works and early or late she would have to leave me so i must move on and now take good care of my other bunnies


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 15, 2020)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 15, 2020)

So sorry for your loss--it's never easy, but sometimes it happens no matter how hard we try. I've lost one that was six months and had another almost 19 years and it hurts!


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 17, 2020)

oreo1 said:


> So sorry for your loss


Thank you for your concern ❤


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 17, 2020)

Nancy McClelland said:


> So sorry for your loss--it's never easy, but sometimes it happens no matter how hard we try. I've lost one that was six months and had another almost 19 years and it hurts!


What you said is very true . It's just the sad fate we have to accept but i hope that one day we can see all our animals again ❤


----------



## Jmaner (Jun 29, 2020)

I am 


Oreo and cookie <3 said:


> Hello ! I have 5 rabbits well now 4 , one of them died today. It was such a tragic and sad moment. I cried so much but i want to know what happened so that i can prevent it with my other rabbits. She was almost 6 months old and she was spayed along with 3 others on wednesday. On wednesday she was tired which is normal but the next day she started feeling better i could not look after her that much since 2 others were not eating and i had to give all my attention to the 2 others (btw the 2 others are better now)On friday she was feeling good again and on saturday it felt like she was returned back to herself she was happy and jumping even if i know she isn't suppose to jump. But then she stayed at the same place all the night till the morning she didn't want to eat in the morning. Her body felt very limpy and she had almost no reaction even when i picked her up. I gave her the antibiotics the doctor gave me after the spay because i thought maybe she had not drink her water with the antibiotics and then i took her to the vet. The vet said she was doing fine she was just tired because of the spay and so he gave her 2 injection which one of them is suppose to make her feel stronger. In the afternoon i fed her using syringe and her body felt so tired and limpy i was really scared. I wrapped her in a blanket and put her on my bed and after some time she started making some strange mouvements and sounds i tried calming her but the movement continued she gasps for air and then she died in my arms. She was still doing some very very faint movements with her paws so i thought i had still time but when i came to the vet he told me she was already dead. He explained it was because of medication overdose. I started blaming myself and cried for so long. But one thing doesn't put up she was already feeling tired and limpy before i gave her the medication so what happened ?
> One thing i know is that she was smaller than the others. She was not growing as much as her sisters and even before she was more fragile and if it was the spay the cause of her death why was she feeling good the few days before her death. I'm still very sad and it feels like a hole in my heart. I want to cry when i think about her but i know i must now be strong to take good care of the other rabbits.


so sorry. You did everything you could. It’s so hard to lose a sweet little innocent life.


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Jun 29, 2020)

Jmaner said:


> I am
> 
> so sorry. You did everything you could. It’s so hard to lose a sweet little innocent life.


Thank you for your concern. My baby mocha will forever stay in my heart ❤


----------



## cuteus (Jun 29, 2020)

Nancy McClelland said:


> So sorry for your loss--it's never easy, but sometimes it happens no matter how hard we try. I've lost one that was six months and had another almost 19 years and it hurts!


19 years? you did not get a Guinness record title? As of 2019, the oldest living bunny was 16! Not sure how old is the record for any bunny already gone! That is awesome! I cringe sometimes when I read a post where the bunny owner is giving up on a 6 or 7 year old because they think it is the end of life for them, not knowing that they are actually just middle age or early senior.


----------



## Toffee and Valentina (Jun 30, 2020)

So very sorry for your loss


----------

